# Is this guppy pregnant?



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

*New Question: Should I separate the guppy out? I've set up my 2.5g with the 4 original fry, and I plan to put any new ones in there too. Should I put the big guppy in the 2.5g to give birth? Would save me trying to catch the new little ones in the 10g. The older guppies are about 1-1.5cm, big enough to look like mini guppies.*

* Oops! To late! Came back in and found a couple of fry already floating around the tank!
So scooped all the babies I could see + mama and put them in the 2.5g.*

This guppy is destined for the turtle tank (the nieces don't want her back). She's gotten incredibly fat in the last week or so though. She's been the only guppy in the tank for ages, but I know they can hold onto sperm, like, forever . If she's about to drop though, I'll save her from her fate for a bit longer, and maybe set up the 2.5 gal for some fry.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks preggers to me. If you look at the gravid spot(basically the bum) you will see the babies.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

She is, congratz lol


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You're going to have many little ones soon. Congratulations!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Edit: xD Nevermind! The guppy is dropping babies like there's no tomorrow


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

congrats!!!!


----------

